# Manager Role for Investment firm



## extremme (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,I got a job offer in KL with an investment firm as a manager managing about 6 people.

They offered me 8k RM per month before tax. Is it a good deal? First time working overseas in Malaysia so need some opinion. Is it too little for the same kind of role?


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

extremme said:


> Hi,I got a job offer in KL with an investment firm as a manager managing about 6 people.
> 
> They offered me 8k RM per month before tax. Is it a good deal? First time working overseas in Malaysia so need some opinion. Is it too little for the same kind of role?


Hi there,
It depends on ur qualification and experience to determine the pay right, or maybe you wan to share with us on that? Im an ex-banker >.<


----------

